# Grocery Delivery



## skilletlicker (Mar 23, 2020)

I was excited when this option began to become available a year or two ago but I've been less than enthused with the results so far. The coronavirus events have made these services potentially more useful but also more fraught.

In hopes of benefitting from each other's experience, which services work for you and which ones don't?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 23, 2020)

Mostly I use two services. One is IGA, which is a chain of grocery stores in, at least part of, Canada. I order and pay online. They often phone me before making substitutions. One of the things I like about this service is that I can write notes with each item and one for the entire order. This allows me to ask them to check that there is no soy in the ingredients of any substitutions.

The other service I use a lot is local to Greater Montreal. It's called Lufa Farms. I order online and they have my credit card number on file. Their website is more up to the minute accurate about their inventory, so there is no need for them to make substitutions. If anyone in their delivery area wants to sign up, let me know. There is a referral credit for me and the person signing up.

I also use another Canadian supermarket chain, but not often. There is nowhere for me to write notes about the order, so they just do substitutions higgledy-piggledy. That wouldn't be an issue for me if I didn't have food sensitivities.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 24, 2020)

We've ordered food delivery from Costco twice.  They sub-contract out the delivery service.  Free delivery if order is some magic amount.   Not hard to meet the minimum.    Prompt. Healthy tip for the driver, he brought the food boxes way into the kitchen.  That was before we needed to begin social distancing.  Next time it will be leave it on the front steps.

I tried to obtain delivery from my favorite regular store, but I live just outside their delivery area.  Now, suddenly they will deliver to my house.  Haven't needed anything of substance yet, but I've started a list.   Don't know if one can add notes, that's a good idea.  I don't substitute when I shop myself, just skip it this time or buy something entirely different  Don't know the delivery charges.   I will try them out.    My other choice is to shop 7-8 am along with the other oldsters/ health compromised people.  Frankly, shopping mid day hasn't been too busy, although that pattern too may have changed what with everyone working from home and/ or laid off from their jobs.   Weird times are these.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2020)

I checked out Costco's website today. They don't have much in the way of groceries that I want. No, I don't want an entire prosciutto ham. There are some and I might order: Earl Grey Tea, Hellman's Mayo, canned tuna and a small amount of other stuff. I have to place $75 or more order, or they charge $3 per item in delivery fee. That's for their "2 Day Delivery" which is running slow right now.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh yeah, I think I knew Costco's fees.   SO placed the order and she can fill up a big cart pretty fast.  And I don't mean fast as in quick trip in and out of the store either.   So it took a couple days plan,  inventory the freezer,  ask what I wanted etc,  before  she sent in the order.   I said "prompt" delivery above,  I guess it was a couple days.  Still good,  under the right conditions.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Mar 24, 2020)

Where I'm at, there are no choices for grocery delivery, so maybe appreciate the fact that you have it at all.

With that said, meal delivery firms like Hello Fresh have not a single inkling on their website that business is anything but usual. This is either extremely poor communication on their behalf, or they are still a viable source for food delivery.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2020)

Well, both of my grocery deliveries, that were supposed to arrive today, failed to show up. One of them is just not here. The other one, the store phoned and said I would get it tomorrow. I know these places are getting inundated with extra orders, mostly because they have so many new customers. I sure hope they get up to speed soon. I'm sure that some of the problem is having to hire so many new people who aren't properly trained yet. I hope that the extra hiring is helping out some folks who have been laid off.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 25, 2020)

I became aware of Instacart, delivering for Kroger and others in July 2018 and was blown away by how responsive and cooperative they were. As time went on more management and quality control over the service was taken over by the retailer. So instead of reporting questions or problems about an order with a friendly and helpful Instacart employee, I have to talk to an overworked, unenthused, and completely unempowered Kroger "customer service associate" whose attitude usually ranges between passive aggression and outright hostility. Well before the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic, I resolved to quit using their service through Kroger.

Several months ago I had one delivery by Instacart for Sprouts Farmers Market. Will probably give them a try again soon.

Recently whenever I look at a grocery item on Amazon I see items through Whole Foods. Haven't tried them yet but as a Prime subscriber, I probably ought to. Don't remember that option being mentioned here.

Based on Katie H's recommendation discussed here, and here, here; I recently subscribed to Misfit Market. This is a different kind of service in that you get a weekly box of produce depending on what is available at the time. It's not a total solution and certainly not for everybody but so far, I'm pleased. My first delivery was last Saturday and got the stuff pictured below and listed below that.


sweet peppers orange and red 11.2 oz
tomatoes small beef steaks 10 oz
apples 14.7 oz
bell peppers 3.9
celery 20.3 oz
collard greens 8.5 oz
spaghetti squash 39 oz
ginger 18.3 oz
brussel sprouts 9.9 oz
oranges 18.6 oz
lemons 9.2 oz
carrots 13.5 oz
Before Instacart's start-up, I used Walmart, Jet.com, and Amazon's Prime Pantry. Haven't used those is a couple of years though.


----------

